# Anlageanbindung über E/A-Bereiche



## wiesel187 (3 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte ganz gerne mal eure Meinung zur Anlageanbindung hören. 

Bei uns möchte ein externes Unternehmen Prozesswerte in unsere Steuerung (z. B. 1517F-3 PN/DP) übertragen. Die Datenmenge ist ca. 200 Byte je Steuerung. Hierzu wird wohl der Accon Treiber eingesetzt, welcher direkt in die E/A-Bereiche der SPS schreibt. Mir ist nun nicht ganz klar, warum hier die E/A-Bereiche verwendet werden. 
Eine Kommunikation über DB's  (Welche ich sauberer finde) wäre für das Unternehmen mit erheblich Mehraufwand verbunden. 

Hat es irgendwelche Vorteile / Nachteile oder warum wird hier der E/A-Bereich benutzt? 
Oder könnte es Probleme mit dem F-Bereich geben wenn die E/A-Variante benutzt wird?
Ev. gibt es sogar Argumente, die für die DB Variante sprechen?


Grüße
wiesel


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 November 2021)

@DELTALOGIC Support ,

Dies ist doch euer produkt?


----------



## ducati (3 November 2021)

EA-Bereich zu verwenden ist eigentlich Scheisse...

Normalerweise definiert man dabei nen DB. Der wird dokumentiert und ändert sich auch nicht, wenn an der SPS mal was umgebaut wird.

Für den SPS-Programmierer ist es nicht sichtbar, wer von aussen auf dem EA Bereich rumpfuscht... Da wird zwei mal an der Hardware umgebaut und schon stimmt nix mehr...

Schreiben in EA Bereiche ist gleich ganz großer Quatsch... Wird in der Regel eh am Anfang vom OB1 mit dem Prozessabbild übergebügelt.


----------



## rlw (3 November 2021)

wiesel187 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte ganz gerne mal eure Meinung zur Anlageanbindung hören.
> 
> Bei uns möchte ein externes Unternehmen Prozesswerte in unsere Steuerung (z. B. 1517F-3 PN/DP) übertragen.


Bei Safety-Signalaustausch z.B über DP/DP Koppler wäre das OK,
ansonsten würde ich mir nicht in meinem Prozessabbild rumpfuschen lassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2021)

Direkt ins Prozessabbild schreiben ist für mich auch die denkbar ungünstigste Lösung und ich denke auch mal das es eh nicht funktionieren wird da die CPU das Prozessabbild aktualisiert und im Millisekundentakt diese Werte wieder überschreibt.

Die vernünftigste Lösung ist ein Koppel DB ( oder zwei, einer für empfangen und einer für abholen )


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 November 2021)

Ist dies nicht auf I-Device Basis.
Das ein separates Transferbereich festgelegt wird.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2021)

wiesel187 schrieb:


> Eine Kommunikation über DB's (Welche ich sauberer finde) wäre für das Unternehmen mit erheblich Mehraufwand verbunden.


Was bedeutet denn erheblich? 2,5 Stunden Programmierarbeit?


----------



## PN/DP (3 November 2021)

wiesel187 schrieb:


> Eine Kommunikation über DB's  (Welche ich sauberer finde) wäre für das Unternehmen mit erheblich Mehraufwand verbunden.


Hat die Firma vielleicht ein Mehraufwand-Problem, wenn der DB "optimiert" ist und/oder symbolisch zugegriffen werden soll? Dann erstelle die Kommunikations-Koppel-DB halt mit Standard-Zugriff, dann kann die Firma absolut adressiert schreiben.

Viel Besser: Es muß ja sowieso die Struktur der Schnittstelle vereinbart werden. Dann könnte man auch ganz normale "offene" TCP-Kommunikation mit definiertem festen Nachrichtenaufbau betreiben. Allerdings muß dann für den Datenempfang auch in der SPS etwas programmiert werden. Falls das ein unerträglicher erheblicher Mehraufwand ist, dann macht halt die F-CPUs auf für die unsichere S7-Kommunikation und lasst Fremdfirmen quer durch den Arbeitsspeicher in den F-CPUs 'rumschmieren...

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2021)

@wiesel187 
Was ist denn der Kommunikationspartner für ein Typ? PC Anwendung?


----------



## wiesel187 (3 November 2021)

Zunächst bin ich ja froh das ihr es genauso seht wie ich....🥳



> CPU das Prozessabbild aktualisiert und im Millisekundentakt diese Werte wieder überschreibt.


Es soll ein E/A Bereich benutzt werden der von der CPU noch nicht verwendet wird. Sowit wird es wohl schon Klappen 😕



> Was bedeutet denn erheblich? 2,5 Stunden Programmierarbeit?


Wird durch das Unternehmen geprüft, und ein Angebot erstellt.  🤮
Und nun muss ich unsem Einkauf / Projektleitern erklären warum es über die E/A Bereich einfach Müll ist und ev. Mehrkosten anfallen.



> Hat die Firma vielleicht ein Mehraufwand-Problem, wenn der DB "optimiert" ist und/oder symbolisch zugegriffen werden soll


War auch mein Gedanke...
Aber auch nicht Optiemierte DB's --> Mehraufwand..

Ein k.o. Punkt wie (Sicherheit nicht gewähleistet) wäre super.

Grüße
wiesel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2021)

wiesel187 schrieb:


> Es soll ein E/A Bereich benutzt werden der von der CPU noch nicht verwendet wird. Sowit wird es wohl schon Klappen 😕


Ich verstehe nicht ganz, bei der 1500'er liegt der komplette EA Bereich im Prozessabbild. Schreibt dein Gegenüber nun auf den E-Bereich xx so wird dies doch sofort wieder durch die PEA Aktualisierung überschrieben???


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2021)

wiesel187 schrieb:


> Wird durch das Unternehmen geprüft, und ein Angebot erstellt. 🤮


Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied ( Mehraufwand ) ob sie in den E-Bereich schreiben oder in einen DB Bereich?


----------



## wiesel187 (3 November 2021)

> Was ist denn der Kommunikationspartner für ein Typ? PC Anwendung?


Ja ist ein PC System. Datenprüfung und Freigabe.
Ist bei uns in der Firma schon fest verankert.
Aber halt noch nicht mit den S7-1500er Steuerungen. Und hier ist der Weg durch das Unternehmen vorgegeben worden 😡


----------



## wiesel187 (3 November 2021)

> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, bei der 1500'er liegt der komplette EA Bereich im Prozessabbild. Schreibt dein Gegenüber nun auf den E-Bereich xx so wird dies doch sofort wieder durch die PEA Aktualisierung überschrieben???


Wodurch überschrieben ? 
Es ist ein Eingangsbereich der durch nichts anderes Verwendet wird --> wir somit nicht überschrieben (Habe ich aber selber nie getestet)
Das Unternehmen hat diese Variante aber schon öfters eingesetzt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2021)

wiesel187 schrieb:


> Wodurch überschrieben ?


Durch das Prozessabbild der Eingänge.
Auch wenn die Eingänge nicht verwendet werden, wird das Prozessabbild diese auf 0 schreiben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2021)

wiesel187 schrieb:


> Das Unternehmen hat diese Variante aber schon öfters eingesetzt.


Mit einer 1200/1500er oder einer 300/400er CPU?
Hier gibt es große Unterschiede


----------



## wiesel187 (3 November 2021)

> Mit einer 1200/1500er oder einer 300/400er CPU?
> Hier gibt es große Unterschiede


Mit 1500er Steuerungen.


> Durch das Prozessabbild der Eingänge.
> Auch wenn die Eingänge nicht verwendet werden, wird das Prozessabbild diese auf 0 schreiben.


Bin ich mir nicht sicher..... Aber wäre ja ein Widerspruch zu den schon umgesetzten Anlagen.


----------

